# ¿como preparar dialup para emerge?

## drini

me baje el cd con los precompilados

para brincar a la etapa 3 

porque yo tengo un winmodem (que me funciona bien, ese no es el problema) slo necesito compilar los drivers despues del kernel y ya.

pero bueno, la guia de instalacion lo hace para ethernet

yo me brinque la parte 5 (configuracion de la red) porque no me ayuda en nada

y segun dice, la partes 10 (rsync) es opcional (asi como la 11 y la 12)

pero si me brinco esas, cuando haga emerge en la siguiente, trata de usar la conexion...

entonces.. ¿que hago?

y yo me pregunto.. si las X y kde, y familia vienen en binario en la etapa 3, ¿para que necesito la conexion?

y si debi hacer algo en la parte 5, ¿como configuro el dialup?

(normalemnte uso debian y el pppd, pon , etc se instala solito con el apt)

----------

